# MA Oxford new shrimp tanks



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2010)

Just thought I'd let people know that Maidenhead Aquatics in Wheatley, Oxford have a whole new shrimp set up with a number of different types. 

Well worth a visit if you're on the way past (or not!)   I'll try and get some photo when I visit next. 

Sam


----------



## Gill (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: MA Oxford new shrimp tnaks*

Yeah, The MA Stapleton has a new Shrimp bank of tanks. Lots of 1G Tanks linked together with nano/pico fish and shrimp. Looks really good.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (4 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Sam. Not been in there for a while so a good excuse for a visit.


----------



## Anubia (6 Oct 2010)

Hi Guys....Did you know what breeds of shrimp they have....Any chance you spotted some Sulawesi Cardinals...?

Cheers....


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2010)

Not sure to be honest, but I don't think I saw any of those, think I would have remembered them!

Sam


----------



## Anubia (7 Oct 2010)

Thx Sam....Give me a buzz if you ever see them for sale as they are quite difficult to procure within the UK...

It seems that only wild are available at times, which I is hard to stomach as I'm not keen on raping the wild to supply the LFS businesses. Also it seems the export tranist & packaging isn't beneficial to the SC and the importer loses large volumes, which again is not ideal....

Me thinks I need a breeder in the UK....Any ideas..?


----------

